# Travel in NZ Camper Van Hire & places to see?



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all, it's been a while since my last post, we are due to land in Auckland on the 25th of October, I have been researching Camper Van hire and have found a company called KEA, they seem to have really good feedback, anyone have any details?? We are job hunting starting from Auckland and travelling down to Christchurch. I know there are some amazing places all over NZ and that most places are beautiful in their own right but do you have any suggestions of "HAVE TO SEE" destinations?? Currently have the house on the market (because we were ready to sell anyway) and Newzealand shores are dealing with out emigration, so looking forward to our trip :clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pennybarn said:


> Hello all, it's been a while since my last post, we are due to land in Auckland on the 25th of October, I have been researching Camper Van hire and have found a company called KEA, they seem to have really good feedback, anyone have any details?? We are job hunting starting from Auckland and travelling down to Christchurch. I know there are some amazing places all over NZ and that most places are beautiful in their own right but do you have any suggestions of "HAVE TO SEE" destinations?? Currently have the house on the market (because we were ready to sell anyway) and Newzealand shores are dealing with out emigration, so looking forward to our trip :clap2:


Not long now, eh?
You see a lot of Kea vans around, and from the outside they seem well maintained. Never used one myself though so can't comment on the inside.


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Not long now, eh?
> You see a lot of Kea vans around, and from the outside they seem well maintained. Never used one myself though so can't comment on the inside.


Thanks TopCat  yes soon be there!! we have a few meetings set up for Brian in Taranaki?? and someone has contacted us in the building/construction field and are interested in what brian has to offer after recieving his cv and references..... proof will be in the pudding  xx


----------

